# Saturn Triton raft review



## brasscap (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy run on paragraph Batman.........


----------



## bodacious29 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is why I hate posting things on this site. Rather than take my warning and review people choose to poke at my sentence structure. Take it for what it is. An honest testimonial.


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks! I am looking at the Saturn Triton 13.8 and this gives me questions for the seller before making a final choice. They have since decreased floor size to allow the water to get to the sb holes. I'm looking to get into ww rafting at a lower price point for a few years to see if I like it. If so, the bigger/better boat syndrome will surely take effect and I'll sell my initial purchase. Intended uses are Lower Gauley, LNRG, Ocoee and eventually the Upper Gauley during the fall releases. Better stop here or suffer the consequences.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Chop Chop said:


> Thanks! I am looking at the Saturn Triton 13.8 and this gives me questions for the seller before making a final choice. They have since decreased floor size to allow the water to get to the sb holes. I'm looking to get into ww rafting at a lower price point for a few years to see if I like it. If so, the bigger/better boat syndrome will surely take effect and I'll sell my initial purchase. Intended uses are Lower Gauley, LNRG, Ocoee and eventually the Upper Gauley during the fall releases. Better stop here or suffer the consequences.


This site is for reviewing and posting about your RMR raft only. All other postings are wrong.


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

NoCo said:


> This site is for reviewing and posting about your RMR raft only. All other postings are wrong.


So, you are saying that I should post more on the Saturn Triton. Cool!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Why is it that the only out of the blue random reviews are for saturns. Im sure your posts are genuine, cause im complete naive, and was born yesterday. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

NoCo said:


> Why is it that the only out of the blue random reviews are for saturns. Im sure your posts are genuine, cause im complete naive, and was born yesterday. What a time to be alive.


and if you look at his posting history, out of 6 posts total on MB, all are touting the virtues of Saturn Rafts. Normally I'm all for giving the benefit of the doubt, but no other gear discussed, no questions about anything, nothing but "My Saturn's great!"

Bopdacious29 - Are you sure you're a real person and not a sock puppet for Cody generating rave reviews for Saturn again?


----------



## bodacious29 (Jul 12, 2010)

Everything in me says not to take Andy's bait. I still remember back when I was researching my first raft in 2009 all the negative things him and a handful of people would say about Saturn. None of them owned one to be of any help though. So when I bought my 13 ft back in 2010 I felt I should help others by posting an honest review about them. I will say that boat is still in great shape. The naru valves could be a bit tricky and I think I have a small leak in my floor, but otherwise all good for 1400 bucks. I haven't been back since because I don't really do forums. So I bought and Triton last year and was pissed when it was a lemon. I decided I didn't want anyone else to go through returning one like I did. I wrote a very I depth review of all the things I found wrong with that boat. Which confuses me as to why I would be plugging for Cody if I tore his new raft apart. He did however offer a full refund and shipped me one of his last few remaining 14.6 foot 2017 regular Saturn. Great boat, but sadly I think they lost there manufacturer in China. So no more old model just the flawed Triton. It is also possible over the last year they fixed these issues with manufacturing. So anyone who is considering it is call first to ask him about all the issues I highlighted in my run on paragraph review. Kisses all.


----------



## bodacious29 (Jul 12, 2010)

2017 model. That's me in the back with Cody


----------



## SaturnRafts (Feb 25, 2009)

2020/2021 Saturn Triton Raft Revisions

While this thread is quite old it's also one that deserves an update straight from the horses mouth. Our first line of 2018 Saturn Triton Prototype Whitewater Rafts were constructed with the highest degree of attention to detail but we definitely didn't make them perfect. We had expanded the interior width of the Triton rafts to provide greater capacity and ability to install even the largest coolers and dryboxes in our NRS frames. We also bumped up the tube diameters in an effort to provide the highest level of capacity/gear load in the industry. We've been making improvements to our whitewater rafts each year for the last 15 years and the Triton line provided us the unique opportunity to work with one of the highest quality heat-welding inflatable boat manufacturers in the world. While we made alot of great upgrades the prototype models did not provide the self-bailing capacity we have always been known for. To be frank, it did not pass our bar. The great news is that we offered narrower replacement floors to all of those customers and we modified the design in 2019. That problem has been resolved and we haven't made any additional floor revisions for the 2020/2021 models. We did make some minor changes to the D-ring and handle placement but that was all it took to satisfy the demands of thousands of customers, guides, and outfitters across the country.

We will always strive to provide improvements that meet the demands of our users. We take all feedback seriously and have the ability to act quickly. We appreciate our customers and value their input. We even greatly value the input of our detractors as sometimes those comments provide us the greatest ability to improve our products.


----------



## Shawnu22 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for the update and good to see an explanation from the horses mouth. I will be ordering my new Saturn raft soon!


----------

